# Il giorno che un meteorite ...



## Arianna (15 Febbraio 2013)

Avete presente Roberto Giacobbo?

[video=youtube;hlgJ33dnJF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlgJ33dnJF4[/video]


Ma non è che porta un po' sfiga questo qua?


----------



## Eretteo (15 Febbraio 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> Avete presente Roberto Giacobbo?
> Ma non è che porta un po' sfiga questo qua?


Ma hai ascoltato quello che ha detto?
Lui si riferisce al meteorite che fra un'ora e mezza passa a meno di 30.000 km dalla Terra,ampiamente preannunciato.
Il sasso di pochi metri che stamattina e' esploso nei cieli della Russia non c'entra una beneamata mazza.


----------



## Arianna (16 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma hai ascoltato quello che ha detto?
> Lui si riferisce al meteorite che fra un'ora e mezza passa a meno di 30.000 km dalla Terra,ampiamente preannunciato.
> Il sasso di pochi metri che stamattina e' esploso nei cieli della Russia non c'entra una beneamata mazza.


Ho ascoltato quello che ha detto.
Sono mica scema eh? 
E comunque le notizie che circolano in rete, riportate da molte testate giornalistiche, parlano proprio di un asteroide del diametro di 20 o 30 metri, che non c'entra niente con il 2012 DA14, ma che non sembrerebbe essere stato propriamente un sasso di pochi metri.


----------



## Eretteo (16 Febbraio 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> Ho ascoltato quello che ha detto.
> Non sembrerebbe
> Sono mica scema eh?
> Non mi permetterei mai.
> E comunque le notizie che circolano in rete, riportate da molte testate giornalistiche, parlano proprio di un asteroide del diametro di 20 o 30 metri, che non c'entra niente con il 2012 DA14, ma che non sembrerebbe essere stato propriamente un sasso di pochi metri.


Quello che e' esploso ieri mattina nei cieli della Russia e' stato calcolato suppergiu' una decina di tonnellate,che sono t*re metri cubi di roccia.*
Quello che ci frega e' la velocita' di questi oggetti;il sasso di ieri e' entrato nell'atmosfera a 54.000 km/h,che sarebbero 15 km al SECONDO.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Febbraio 2013)

sconvolgente sto fatto....
anche a Cuba ce nè stato uno...
nessun ferito mi sembra...


----------



## Eretteo (16 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sconvolgente sto fatto....
> anche a Cuba ce nè stato uno...
> nessun ferito mi sembra...


E' che suppergiu' due terzi del pianeta sono coperti dall'acqua,e tanti di questi eventi ci sfuggono.
Per esempio,nel 1908 e' esploso nei cieli della Siberia un sasso di 30 metri o giu' di li',che ha raso al suolo 2000 e passa km quadrati,e' il famoso evento di Tunguska


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evento_di_Tunguska

Ma l'area era disabitata,e le prime spedizioni avvennero una ventina d'anni dopo.
Fosse arrivato un paio d'ore piu' tardi sarebbe esploso sopra Mosca.
Ed avrebbe mutato la storia in modo inimmaginabile.


----------



## Arianna (16 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quello che e' esploso ieri mattina nei cieli della Russia e' stato calcolato suppergiu' una decina di tonnellate,che sono t*re metri cubi di roccia.*
> Quello che ci frega e' la velocita' di questi oggetti;il sasso di ieri e' entrato nell'atmosfera a 54.000 km/h,che sarebbero 15 km al SECONDO.


io riporto solo ciò che leggo in rete 
http://www.corriere.it/scienze_e_te...ma_89ac9182-7859-11e2-add6-217507545733.shtml
da cui copincollo ciò che segue, che mi pare abbastanza impressionante, soprattutto perché nessuno lo aveva previsto

*SETTEMILA TONNELLATE *- Lo ha raccolto il Pentagono con la sua  rete internazionale a infrasuoni sempre allerta per registrare eventuali  test nucleari effettuati di nascosto da qualche nazione. E i dati  raccolti li ha passati alla Nasa che poi li ha comunicati in una  conferenza stampa. L’asteroide giunto all’improvviso senza che qualche  telescopio lo scoprisse, aveva una dimensione di 15 metri e pesava 7.000  tonnellate.  Quando è arrivato si è tuffato nell’atmosfera terrestre  con un angolo di meno di venti gradi, quasi piatto, alla velocità di  64.800 chilometri orari (18 chilometri al secondo). 
*POTENZA DI 300 KILOTON*-A quel punto ha viaggiato per 30 secondi,  poi è stato rallentato dall'attrito che infine ne ha provocato lo  sbriciolamento e lo scoppio.  «La violenta esplosione che si è  verificata tra i 20 e 25 chilometri di altezza ha liberato un’energia di  300 kiloton, equivalente a 300 mila tonnellate di tritolo – afferma  Bill Cooke, direttore del Meteroid Environment Office al centro Marshall  della Nasa -; vale a dire una potenza 20 volte superiore alla bomba  atomica che ha distrutto Hiroshima». «E proprio come un’atomica ha  scatenato un’orda d’urto supersonica – aggiunge - che ha investito  l’area sottostante e le città causando la rottura dei vetri alle  finestre, attivando gli allarmi delle automobili e provocando il  collasso di pareti di edifici».


----------



## Arianna (16 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' che suppergiu' due terzi del pianeta sono coperti dall'acqua,e tanti di questi eventi ci sfuggono.
> Per esempio,nel 1908 e' esploso nei cieli della Siberia un sasso di 30 metri o giu' di li',che ha raso al suolo 2000 e passa km quadrati,e' il famoso evento di Tunguska
> 
> 
> ...


inimmaginabile davvero
e comunque anche stavolta è andata di lusso



resta il fatto che Giacobbo porta sfiga


----------



## Eretteo (16 Febbraio 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> io riporto solo ciò che leggo in rete
> http://www.corriere.it/scienze_e_te...ma_89ac9182-7859-11e2-add6-217507545733.shtml
> da cui copincollo ciò che segue, che mi pare abbastanza impressionante, soprattutto perché nessuno lo aveva previsto
> 
> ...



Mumble mumble,sul sito della Nasa stimano un oggetto sui 15 metri diametro fra le 7000 e le 10000 tonnellate,chissa' che quello che avevo letto ieri non fosse una traduzione in cui sono scappati tre zeri.
Un macigno di forma approssimativamente sferica con diametro 15 metri ha una cubatura di
4/3 * Pi greco * raggio al cubo,circa 1767 metri cubi.
A seconda che prendiamo buoni 7 o 10000,la densita' del sasso cosmico sarebbe da 4 a 5,6 g per cm cubo,un po' tantino per essere solo roccia,servirebbero anche dei metalli,e li' si aprono scenari nel comportamento di meteoriti rocciose o metalliche in cui non penso nemmeno di addentrarmi.
Cio' che mi sembra interessante e' un paragone con Tunguska,che si ritiene provocata dallo scoppio di un macigno di 30 metri,quindi 8 volte piu' grosso.
Quella volta piu' di 2000 kmq di foresta furono devastati,con 80 milioni di alberi abbattuti come fossero stuzzicadenti,parecchi sradicati.
Questa volta ci sono centinaia di fabbricati coi vetri in frantumi,per  fortuna nessuna vittima almeno per ora,il tetto di un piccolo stabilimento.....pero' non quella devastazione che sarebbe lecito aspettarsi da 7 milioni di chili di roba che esplodono vaporizzandosi nell'atmosfera,magari c'entra anche il fatto che rispetto a Tunguska e' scoppiato piu' in alto nell'atmosfera.
Una materia affascinante.


----------



## Eretteo (16 Febbraio 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> inimmaginabile davvero
> e comunque anche stavolta è andata di lusso
> Questo sicuramente
> 
> ...


La negativita' non esiste.
Ma Giacobbo ha posto una questione interessante;se i nostri governanti venissero a conoscenza dell'imminente arrivo di un sassone distruttivo,se lo terrebbero per se' pensando a salvare il loro sederino,o si premurerebbero di avvisarci per tempo?   :sonar:


----------



## Arianna (16 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mumble mumble,sul sito della Nasa stimano un oggetto sui 15 metri diametro fra le 7000 e le 10000 tonnellate,chissa' che quello che avevo letto ieri non fosse una traduzione in cui sono scappati tre zeri.
> Un macigno di forma approssimativamente sferica con diametro 15 metri ha una cubatura di
> 4/3 * Pi greco * raggio al cubo,circa 1767 metri cubi.
> A seconda che prendiamo buoni 7 o 10000,la densita' del sasso cosmico sarebbe da 4 a 5,6 g per cm cubo,un po' tantino per essere solo roccia,servirebbero anche dei metalli,e li' si aprono scenari nel comportamento di meteoriti rocciose o metalliche in cui non penso nemmeno di addentrarmi.
> ...


e poi l'articolo del Corriere non parla nemmeno di "diametro", ma di "dimensione", senza meglio specificare
così a chi vuole capire meglio, resta effettivamente l'impressione di un'informazione quantomeno approssimata


----------



## Arianna (16 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La negativita' non esiste.
> Ma Giacobbo ha posto una questione interessante;se i nostri governanti venissero a conoscenza dell'imminente arrivo di un sassone distruttivo,se lo terrebbero per se' pensando a salvare il loro sederino,o si premurerebbero di avvisarci per tempo?   :sonar:


nemmeno io credo alla sfiga



(e anticipo tutti coloro a cui venisse in mente di scrivere che invece loro credono alla figa o al culo)



e su Giacobbo scherzavo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ogni anno entrano in atmosfera circa 40.000 tonnellate di rocce e polvere (aka *meteoriti*), di cui sono entrati il 15/16 Febbraio due un po' più grandi in occasione al passaggio del noto *asteroide*.

Mi rendo conto che è difficile fare distinzione, la colpa è anche delle mass media che non aspettano altro che seminare più panico di quanto necessita.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ogni anno entrano in atmosfera circa 40.000 tonnellate di rocce e polvere (aka *meteoriti*), di cui sono entrati il 15/16 Febbraio due un po' più grandi in occasione al passaggio del noto *asteroide*.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che è difficile fare distinzione, la colpa è anche delle mass media che non aspettano altro che seminare più panico di quanto necessita.


Nei mezzi d'informazione (in realta' di disinformazione....) lavora una legione di "giornalisti" che fanno di approssimazione e faciloneria il loro pane quotidiano.
E' che la gran parte delle volte non ci fai nemmeno caso,tanto ci si abitua a tale aurea mediocrita'.
Ma a volte magari ti metti ad ascoltarli,vuoi perche' non hai di meglio da fare,o per il fatto che trattano un argomento che ti appassiona o che mastichi da tanto,e ti rendi conto della naturalezza con cui sparano nell'etere una congerie di cazzate da fare accapponare la pelle ad un tirannosauro.
E presumi che la stessa "professionalita" la applichino un po' a tutti gli argomenti.
Se non guardo quasi piu' la tv,qualche motivo c'e'.  :sonar:


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2013)

*2036...*

*APOPHIS*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> *2036...*
> 
> *APOPHIS*


vedo che sei affezionato ai thriller


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> vedo che sei affezionato ai thriller


...infatti ti seguo sempre.
aspetto la "tua notizia" di cronaca.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...infatti ti seguo sempre.
> aspetto la "tua notizia" di cronaca.


"the thrill" per eccellenza è sapere. l'eccitazione di sapere più degli altri "thrilla".

ma sapere troppo è svantaggioso, perché toglie il piacere di vivere. motivo per il quale trovo nel procedimento del dimenticare la massima realizzazione del sé 

(ovviamente è controcorrente, ma tant'è)


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> "the thrill" per eccellenza è sapere. l'eccitazione di sapere più degli altri "thrilla".
> 
> ma sapere troppo è svantaggioso, perché toglie il piacere di vivere. *motivo per il quale trovo nel procedimento del dimenticare la massima realizzazione del sé *
> 
> (ovviamente è controcorrente, ma tant'è)


...beata inconscienza.
voglio vivere cosi, col fiore in bocca...
(meteorite permettendo).


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...beata inconscienza.
> voglio vivere cosi, col fiore in bocca...
> (meteorite permettendo).




prova a sapere più che la natura della società ti permette, e allora ti troverai pienamente d'accordo con me. sapere è bello, ma non sapere con cognizione dei causa è saggio


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

Se avete una mezz'oretta da perdere ...

http://belliniguerrucci.blogspot.com/2013/02/il-sistema-difensivo-alieno-che.html

Ciao!


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2013)

Anvedi chi c'è...aspe che avviso Free


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Anvedi chi c'è...aspe che avviso Free


Free :inlove:

cinque minuti di pausa, son venuto a curiosare in queste lande


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Free :inlove:
> 
> cinque minuti di pausa, son venuto a curiosare in queste lande



ciao  e bentornato


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ciao  e bentornato


Ciao Chiara,
grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Se avete una mezz'oretta da perdere ...
> 
> http://belliniguerrucci.blogspot.com/2013/02/il-sistema-difensivo-alieno-che.html
> 
> Ciao!


Ma è una roba seria o una farloccata?


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è una roba seria o una farloccata?


Beh ... boh!

L'articolo è decisamente "impostato", poi che tu voglia crederci o meno credo dipenda da te.

In sostanza da "prove" raccolte sembra esista una sorta di "difesa antimissile" di origine aliena,
che se ne starebbe bella sotterrata in Siberia, e che avrebbe difeso la Terra in occasione dell'evento di Tungiska e del 
recente asteroide, anzi, ne avrebbe limitato i danni. Più un altro paio di occasioni citate nell'articolo.

Poi il tutto è contornato di leggende, tipo dei cacciatori che si ammalano se si fermavano a dormire nei caldi sotteranei
di questa installazione... insomma un bel minestrone.

Dagli 'na letta, anche solo per curiosità, ci sono comunque dei riferimenti interessanti.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Beh ... boh!
> 
> L'articolo è decisamente "impostato", poi che tu voglia crederci o meno credo dipenda da te.
> 
> ...


Si si, ma appena ho tempo lo leggerò senz'altro. Anche perchè a me la fantascienza piace un casino, quindi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si si, ma appena ho tempo lo leggerò senz'altro. Anche perchè a me la fantascienza piace un casino, quindi.


A proposito di fantascienza, Joey: chi leggi, tu? Consigli per i momenti di svago?


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A proposito di fantascienza, Joey: chi leggi, tu? Consigli per i momenti di svago?


Oddio, io leggo un sacco di roba. Dipende, perchè la fantascienza è un ramo della letteratura bello vasto. Se tu hai già letto qualcosa e potessi dirmi cosa mi daresti forse delle indicazioni più precise per capire cosa potrebbe piacerti e cosa no.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, io leggo un sacco di roba. Dipende, perchè la fantascienza è un ramo della letteratura bello vasto. Se tu hai già letto qualcosa e potessi dirmi cosa mi daresti forse delle indicazioni più precise per capire cosa potrebbe piacerti e cosa no.


Te l'avevo già scritto: ho letto solo i classici:  il poco di Orwell, Bradbury (che amo), Dick (idem) credo tutto (anche l'illeggibile bibbia Exegesis), Asimov, Landolfi e l'antologia della fantascienza (_Le meraviglie del possibile_) edita da Einaudi. Degli autori di quest'ultima mi ha colpito Matheson, ma alla fine non ho comperato nulla di lui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Beh ... boh!
> 
> L'articolo è decisamente "impostato", poi che tu voglia crederci o meno credo dipenda da te.
> 
> ...


questi articoli sono tutti costruiti e hanno la tipica referenza circolare delle "prove", che alla fine però non provano nulla. è sicuramente una lettura che vale la pena per gli appassionati del genere, ma non ne esce nulla di convincente.

ciò non toglie che l'interesse scientifico si concentra sulla questione del perché di tanti meteoriti caduti in Russia, mentre su altri continenti il fenomeno è molto meno presente. uno dei motivi è l'orientamento "orizzontale", mentre gli altri continenti sono più distesi per "verticale", e così offrono meno superficie.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Te l'avevo già scritto: ho letto solo i classici: il poco di Orwell, Bradbury (che amo), Dick (idem) credo tutto (anche l'illeggibile bibbia Exegesis), Asimov, Landolfi e l'antologia della fantascienza (_Le meraviglie del possibile_) edita da Einaudi. Degli autori di quest'ultima mi ha colpito Matheson, ma alla fine non ho comperato nulla di lui.



Di Matheson dovresti prendere tutto o quasi, anche se poi per lo più non si tratta propriamente di fantascienza, comunque ti consiglio sicuramente "Io sono leggenda" e "Tre millimetri al giorno". Se non trovi entrambi almeno il primo, che dovrebbe essere letto da chiunque. Vabbè. Poi, vediamo..."L'Uomo in fuga" di Stepehn King che poi è, forse, l'unico libro a sfondo fantascientifico (e manco tanto) che abbia mai fatto ma nell'opinione del sottoscritto il migliore che abbia mai partorito pur essendo particolarmente snello (o forse proprio per quello). Qualsiasi cosa trovi di Edmond Hamilton (specie "Il Lupo dei Cieli" e "I Sovrani delle Stelle"), "Il Gioco di Ender" di Orson Scott Card, "Straniero In Terra Straniera" e "Fanteria Dello Spazio" di Heinlein, tutto quello che puoi di Arthur C. Clarke (a parte 2001 che per assurdo non è proprio nulla di che, almeno per me), qualsiasi cosa di Clifford D. Simak e per il momento penso possa bastare.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di Matheson dovresti prendere tutto o quasi, anche se poi per lo più non si tratta propriamente di fantascienza, comunque ti consiglio sicuramente "Io sono leggenda" e "Tre millimetri al giorno". Se non trovi entrambi almeno il primo, che dovrebbe essere letto da chiunque. Vabbè. Poi, vediamo..."L'Uomo in fuga" di Stepehn King che poi è, forse, l'unico libro a sfondo fantascientifico (e manco tanto) che abbia mai fatto ma nell'opinione del sottoscritto il migliore che abbia mai partorito pur essendo particolarmente snello (o forse proprio per quello). Qualsiasi cosa trovi di Edmond Hamilton (specie "Il Lupo dei Cieli" e "I Sovrani delle Stelle"), "Il Gioco di Ender" di Orson Scott Card, "Straniero In Terra Straniera" e "Fanteria Dello Spazio" di Heinlein, tutto quello che puoi di Arthur C. Clarke (a parte 2001 che per assurdo non è proprio nulla di che, almeno per me), qualsiasi cosa di Clifford D. Simak e per il momento penso possa bastare.


grazie! Copio e stampo, poi procedo agli acquisti. Vediamo se riesco a trovarli in lingua con basse spese di spedizione; parto con Matheson. Grazie!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> questi articoli sono tutti costruiti e hanno la tipica referenza circolare delle "prove", che alla fine però non provano nulla. è sicuramente una lettura che vale la pena per gli appassionati del genere, ma non ne esce nulla di convincente.
> 
> ciò non toglie che l'interesse scientifico si concentra sulla questione del perché di tanti meteoriti caduti in Russia, mentre su altri continenti il fenomeno è molto meno presente. uno dei motivi è l'orientamento "orizzontale", mentre gli altri continenti sono più distesi per "verticale", e così offrono meno superficie.


Certo, in fondo quante verità ci vengono propinate sulla base di inconfutabili "prove"?

Alcune più fantasiose di altre, senza dubbio.
Però a me piace pensare che la realtà possa ... come dire ... avere dei risvolti ai limiti dell'accettabile?

Qualcuno lo chiamava bisogno di credere in qualcosa ... c'è chi crede che veniamo tutti da una qualche entità suprema che un bel giorno non avendo nulla da fare si è messo a giocare con i lego, chi crede che siamo scimmie che per un colpo di culo o per il pollice opponibile siamo diventati quai sei (o quasi sette?) miliardi di individui, 
e chi crede che invece veniamo da una qualche galassia persa nell'universo ...

E che di grazia questi padri fondatori ci hanno lasciato anche una specie di super fionda che ci avrebbe difeso 
dalla maleducazione imperante tra le comete girovaghe.

Alla fin della fiera, secondo me non sapremo mai un bel niente.


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Certo, in fondo quante verità ci vengono propinate sulla base di inconfutabili "prove"?
> 
> Alcune più fantasiose di altre, senza dubbio.
> Però a me piace pensare che la realtà possa ... come dire ... avere dei risvolti ai limiti dell'accettabile?
> ...



quoto!:inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> quoto!:inlove:


amore miooooooo :inlove:


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> amore miooooooo :inlove:


sei tornato come la stella cometa! oddio che emozioneeeee!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sei tornato come la stella cometa! oddio che emozioneeeee!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


Si sono tornato e mi sono frantumato in mille pezzettini luccicanti ora che sei qui! :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove: 

Hai visto che mi sono messo anche la tutina gialla solo per te :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

Potrei leggervi per ore giuro....siete deliziosi


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si sono tornato e mi sono frantumato in mille pezzettini luccicanti ora che sei qui! :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> Hai visto che mi sono messo anche la tutina gialla solo per te :inlove::inlove::inlove:


sì ho visto, gialla e rosa, come la mia pelliccia!
sei sempre più carino, ti sbuccerei come una banana!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì ho visto, gialla e rosa, come la mia pelliccia!
> sei sempre più carino, ti sbuccerei come una banana!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


Il mio bollino non vede l'ora !:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Il mio bollino non vede l'ora !:inlove::inlove::inlove:



ma è blu?:rotfl:

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è blu?:rotfl:
> 
> :inlove::inlove::inlove:


Azzurrino :rotfl: 

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Azzurrino :rotfl:
> 
> :inlove::inlove::inlove:



è il mio colore preferito!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> è il mio colore preferito!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


Sta benissimo col rosa :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2013)

l'amore!


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sta benissimo col rosa :inlove::inlove::inlove:



proviamo?:inlove:
per esserne certi!:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> proviamo?:inlove:
> per esserne certi!:mrgreen:


Quando vuoi :inlove::inlove: :inlove:

ma noi si starebbe bene con qualsiasi colore :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quando vuoi :inlove::inlove: :inlove:
> 
> ma noi si starebbe bene con qualsiasi colore :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


Ma lo sai che finchè eri via ci ha provato con me?
Ma poi è intervenuta Luna con il motosega
ed è scappata....


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che finchè eri via ci ha provato con me?
> Ma poi è intervenuta Luna con il motosega
> ed è scappata....



contastro, non ci cucchi!:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lo sai che finchè eri via ci ha provato con me?
> Ma poi è intervenuta Luna con il motosega
> ed è scappata....


Ah, mi spezzasti il corazon!


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ah, mi spezzasti il corazon!



ma che dici?
il conte è subdolo e cafonissimo, non hai letto??
ci prova anche con le gambe del tavolo!:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che dici?
> il conte è subdolo e cafonissimo, non hai letto??
> ci prova anche con le gambe del tavolo!:rotfl:


ah, mi ricomponesti il corazon!

:rotfl:

So che il nostro amMmore vincerà sempre su tutto e tutti :inlove: :inlove:


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ah, mi ricomponesti il corazon!
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> So che il nostro amMmore vincerà sempre su tutto e tutti :inlove: :inlove:



infatti!:inlove::inlove::inlove:
anche perchè altrimenti crolla il forum tutto, altro che meteoriti!


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti!:inlove::inlove::inlove:
> anche perchè altrimenti crolla il forum tutto, altro che meteoriti!


C'erano già le crepe perchè non c'erano più i nostri cuoricini :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove: 

ne metto un altro pò

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> C'erano già le crepe perchè non c'erano più i nostri cuoricini :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> ne metto un altro pò
> 
> ...









fatto! che bel taccone!:inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> fatto! che bel taccone!:inlove:


amo il tuo taccone (ehm...) :inlove:


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> amo il tuo taccone (ehm...) :inlove:


da voi ostrogot...ehm, veneti, non si dice così?:inlove:
(il taccone è una riparazione di parti ammalorate)


----------



## UltimoSangre (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> da voi ostrogot...ehm, veneti, non si dice così?:inlove:
> (il taccone è una riparazione di parti ammalorate)


no tesoro, si dice "riparazione di parti ammalorate" proprio come hai detto tu :inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> no tesoro, si dice "riparazione di parti ammalorate" proprio come hai detto tu :inlove:


W le brecane
Libere brecane
in Veneto Stato!


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> W le brecane
> Libere brecane
> in Veneto Stato!
> 
> View attachment 6575


Conte ma per caso tu eri uno di quegli eminenti scienziati abbarbicatisi nonmiricordosuqualcazzodicampanile a Venezia per rivendicare l'autonomia meneghina (e veneta, anche) qualche annetto fa?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte ma per caso tu eri uno di quegli eminenti scienziati abbarbicatisi nonmiricordosuqualcazzodicampanile a Venezia per rivendicare l'autonomia meneghina (e veneta, anche) qualche annetto fa?


Mio caro sono scampato
perchè quella volta
ero la mente logistica
dell'operazione....

Mi sono limitato a reiterarla al mio paese
ma i carabinieri non sono venuti

solo avuto una reprimenda dal sindaco...
E me ne andai cantando sulla musica di de Andrè

sindaco rosa...

Onore ai caduti!

[video=youtube;m1IxwEaflUU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1IxwEaflUU[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro sono scampato
> perchè quella volta
> ero la mente logistica
> dell'operazione....
> ...


Ma perchè sono precipitati?


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2013)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè sono precipitati?


Ma guarda cosa cazzo ci tocca leggere.....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè sono precipitati?


Sono stati fatti prigionieri del nemico eh?
GIudicati da un tribunale straniero e iniquo.


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono stati fatti prigionieri del nemico eh?
> GIudicati da un tribunale straniero e iniquo.



ma erano quelli col tank, vero?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma erano quelli col tank, vero?


Ma quale tank...
che era un trattore rivestito...
Beh se guardi il video che ho postato
li vedi tutto...no?

Vedi fu una goliardata
ma il giudice la prese come un insulto

un giudice che oggi è indagato
di scambiare cose con i detenuti
in cambio di favori sessuali.

Ma non era un giudice nostrano...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono stati fatti prigionieri del nemico eh?
> GIudicati da un tribunale straniero e iniquo.



Io ti vedrei bene a fare il nunzio apostolico della Santa Sede nel Libero Stato del Triveneto. Onesto.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ti vedrei bene a fare il nunzio apostolico della Santa Sede nel Libero Stato del Triveneto. Onesto.


Ma voglio un papa trevisan.
O veronese tuto mato

è ora di finirla con sti papi stranieri

che portano via il lavoro ai papi italiani...

basta slavi, basta cruchi....

fora i teroni dal veneto!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma voglio un papa trevisan.
> O veronese tuto mato
> 
> è ora di finirla con sti papi stranieri
> ...



Ah, aspè! Ma quindi tu vorresti pure una chiesa veneta scissa da Roma?


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale tank...
> che era un trattore rivestito...
> Beh se guardi il video che ho postato
> li vedi tutto...no?
> ...



in effetti taroccano anche il tank cartier


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, aspè! Ma quindi tu vorresti pure una chiesa veneta scissa da Roma?


Eccerto
quella di Roma
è ladrona!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccerto
> quella di Roma
> è ladrona!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah, e quindi vorresti fare non già il Nunzio Apostolico ma il Papa Scissionista veneto detto "Papa Meneghino Primo"?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, e quindi vorresti fare non già il Nunzio Apostolico ma il Papa Scissionista veneto detto "Papa Meneghino Primo"?


Nah...
Io non vorrei fare il papa...
troppi guai
troppi casini
troppe responsabilità

ma il predicatore
poi le femmine vanno a casa

e dicono al marito
sapessi che bella predica
ho preso oggi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (20 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma erano quelli col tank, vero?


Era un trattore da autotreno di fabbricazione nazionale,vecchio come il cucco,a tre assi,con qualche fazzoletto di lamiera saldato a coprire le superfici vetrate e con la ruggine dipinta di verde.
Condanne anche da 6 anni di prigione interamente scontati anche a gente che fisicamente li' non c'e' mai andata,per attentato all'unita' dello stato.
Da parte di quel *magistrato napoletano* recentemente balzato agli "onori" delle cronache per i noti fatti "edificanti"....


----------



## Eretteo (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma voglio un papa trevisan.
> O veronese tuto mato
> 
> è ora di finirla con sti papi stranieri
> ...


Invece dopo il Grande Josef,io farei un bel Papa nigeriano,cosi' tutte quelle parrocchie che oggi son senza preti avrebbero una legioni di nuovi curati giovani ed in forze,nonche' esotici.
E finalmente si vedrebbero le parrocchiane piu' assudue e fedeli......perche' come mi faceva notare un esimio statista poco tempo fa,fra culi pallidi un poco ci assomigliamo un po' tutti,alla fine......ma nel momento in cui le fedeli cominciassero a sfornare a mani giunte orde di bebe' un po' piu' abbronzati,allora si che ci sarebbe da divertirsi con un nuovo Concilio Ecumenico pacificatore  :rotfl:
Certo,quando avevamo il Doge erano bei tempi gloriosi.
Ma per farli ritornare bisogna remare tutti nella stessa direzione,mentre in Veneto non c'e' provincia che non cerchi di guardare per un qualche risibile motivo dall'alto in basso le altre,peggio che mettere in un monolocale con un solo bagno mezza dozzina di primedonne con le loro cose.
E a far sterili battibecchi fra vicini non si va purtroppo da nessuna parte,mentre lo straniero continua a darci delle pacche in testa e a riderci dietro.
Giustamente.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Era un trattore da autotreno di fabbricazione nazionale,vecchio come il cucco,a tre assi,con qualche fazzoletto di lamiera saldato a coprire le superfici vetrate e con la ruggine dipinta di verde.
> Condanne anche da 6 anni di prigione interamente scontati anche a gente che fisicamente li' non c'e' mai andata,per attentato all'unita' dello stato.
> Da parte di quel *magistrato napoletano* recentemente balzato agli "onori" delle cronache per i noti fatti "edificanti"....


Senti
noi ne avevamo fatto uno uguale
per gioco

di notte io, tra le parolaccie di mio padre, 
ho dovuto distruggerlo con la fiamma ossidrica...

Infatti 
quanti morti ci sono stati?

Quanti colpi sparati?

6 anni di reclusione eh?


----------



## Eretteo (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti
> quanti morti ci sono stati?
> 
> Quanti colpi sparati?
> ...


Gia',ed uno (forse due,dovrei guardarci) sono gia' morti.
Invece il magistratino e' vivissimo e parecchio vegeto.
Oltreche' dotato di congrua retribuzione statale.
Pagata con chissa' quali sesterzi.


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Era un trattore da autotreno di fabbricazione nazionale,vecchio come il cucco,a tre assi,con qualche fazzoletto di lamiera saldato a coprire le superfici vetrate e con la ruggine dipinta di verde.
> Condanne anche da 6 anni di prigione interamente scontati anche a gente che fisicamente li' non c'e' mai andata,per attentato all'unita' dello stato.
> Da parte di quel *magistrato napoletano* recentemente balzato agli "onori" delle cronache per i noti fatti "edificanti"....



6 anni in primo grado? e poi confermati? o non hanno fatto appello?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> 6 anni in primo grado? e poi confermati? o non hanno fatto appello?


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serenissimi

Qui c'è tutto...


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Nah...
> Io non vorrei fare il papa...
> troppi guai
> troppi casini
> ...


Molto piccola ma intensa nel tuo caso...!:rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (20 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> 6 anni in primo grado? e poi confermati? o non hanno fatto appello?


Non c'erano ancora amenita' come l'indulto,sconti da hard discount per buona condotta e giornalisti impietositi che oggi lacrimano per zingari ubriachi che guidando falciano pedoni e ciclisti,o mariti fedifraghi che accoppano la moglie e poi vanno in televisione a farsi intervistare.
6 anni e non so qualche mese le condanne peggiori perche' avevano attentato all'unita' dello stato asserragliandosi in cima al campanile armati di salami e fiaschi di vino,e se li sono fatti tutti.
Spero di non essere elevato mai al ruolo di dittatore.
Ho un'idea molto personale ed efficace della giustizia.


----------



## free (20 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non c'erano ancora amenita' come l'indulto,sconti da hard discount per buona condotta e giornalisti impietositi che oggi lacrimano per zingari ubriachi che guidando falciano pedoni e ciclisti,o mariti fedifraghi che accoppano la moglie e poi vanno in televisione a farsi intervistare.
> 6 anni e non so qualche mese le condanne peggiori perche' avevano attentato all'unita' dello stato asserragliandosi in cima al campanile armati di salami e fiaschi di vino,e se li sono fatti tutti.
> Spero di non essere elevato mai al ruolo di dittatore.
> Ho un'idea molto personale ed efficace della giustizia.



non chiedevo riguardo alla pena, ma riguardo a quanti magistrati li hanno giudicati
possibile che sia un unico napoletano maniaco?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non chiedevo riguardo alla pena, ma riguardo a quanti magistrati li hanno giudicati
> possibile che sia un unico napoletano maniaco?


Staffa era il presidente della corte d'assise di Venezia

Poi è andato a Roma

dove finalmente gli è caduta in testa la meteorite trans
e ora ha seri problemi di meteorismo.

http://www.giornalettismo.com/archi...che-chiedeva-sesso-per-scarcerare-i-capoclan/


----------



## Eretteo (20 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Staffa era il presidente della corte d'assise di Venezia
> 
> Poi è andato a Roma
> 
> ...


Anche prima si era comportato egregiamente,lui e quelli che dovevano giudicarlo,leggi un po' qua.....

http://www.giornalettismo.com/archives/728433/quando-il-giudice-difende-il-pedofilo/


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Anche prima si era comportato egregiamente,lui e quelli che dovevano giudicarlo,leggi un po' qua.....
> 
> http://www.giornalettismo.com/archives/728433/quando-il-giudice-difende-il-pedofilo/


Vedi che robe?
Ma lo vedi?

Quousque tandem....
eh?

Capisci perchè dicono

fora....i....dal veneto? Eh?

Almanco il capo dei gondolieri a venezia...
fa Reato di cognome eh?


----------



## Eretteo (21 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi che robe?
> Ma lo vedi?
> 
> Quousque tandem....
> ...


Da questi bei personaggini si imparano almeno due cose;
1-finche' questa gente non la licenziano,ne' la fanno pagare duramente per i reati che compie mentre invece dovrebbe combatterli,non si va da nessuna parte,se non sempre piu' basso.
Una delle tante cose belle del nord era la modalita' dell'amministrazione pubblica,sotto la Serenissima o gli Asburgo tirava un'altra aria......da 150 anni abbiamo importato il sistema borbonico,sia nella modalita' che nel personale.
E si vede.
Anche perche' la meritocrazia non e' un concetto che mastichino universalmente.
Quei personaggini hanno gli scatti di anzianita' automatici,c'e' il contaore sulla poltrona,quando il culo e' li' da tot tempo scatta l'aumento di paga e livello.
E con questo automatismo,sai che spinta interiore avvertono a far bene?
2-finche' quassu' continuiamo a nasconder la testa e a prenderlo in quel posto,non e' colpa degli altri.
E colpa di quelli di quassu' che se lo fanno mettere in quel posto.
Invece di rimandarci gli altri.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Da questi bei personaggini si imparano almeno due cose;
> 1-finche' questa gente non la licenziano,ne' la fanno pagare duramente per i reati che compie mentre invece dovrebbe combatterli,non si va da nessuna parte,se non sempre piu' basso.
> Una delle tante cose belle del nord era la modalita' dell'amministrazione pubblica,sotto la Serenissima o gli Asburgo tirava un'altra aria......da 150 anni abbiamo importato il sistema borbonico,sia nella modalita' che nel personale.
> E si vede.
> ...



http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grande_Sud_(partito)

Ma io spero tanto in questo partito
Così che siano loro a cacciarci via...no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (21 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grande_Sud_(partito)
> 
> Ma io spero tanto in questo partito
> Così che siano loro a cacciarci via...no?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Da dove?
Mica sono quelli di quassu' che vanno laggiu'.
Si potrebbe anche ipotizzare una permuta;per 100 anni i veneti vanno in sicilia ed i siciliani vanno in veneto,con impegno scritto di questi ultimi a non farsi piu' vedere ne' sentire per i suddetti 100 anni.
Cosi' non avrebbero piu' la scusa che sono isolani isolati,che non hanno infrastrutture,che da loro non funziona un cazzo,che tutti i vantaggi son quassu',che da loro non hanno lavoro....
Ma a ben pensarci,gia' mi sta sui coglioni lasciare la pianura padana come piattaforma coloniale a certa gente,ma le Dolomiti no.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Da dove?
> Mica sono quelli di quassu' che vanno laggiu'.
> Si potrebbe anche ipotizzare una permuta;per 100 anni i veneti vanno in sicilia ed i siciliani vanno in veneto,con impegno scritto di questi ultimi a non farsi piu' vedere ne' sentire per i suddetti 100 anni.
> Cosi' non avrebbero piu' la scusa che sono isolani isolati,che non hanno infrastrutture,che da loro non funziona un cazzo,che tutti i vantaggi son quassu',che da loro non hanno lavoro....
> Ma a ben pensarci,gia' mi sta sui coglioni lasciare la pianura padana come piattaforma coloniale a certa gente,ma le Dolomiti no.


Uhm però a conti fatti

uhm i siciliani dai noi sono stati ottimi muratori. Eccellenti.
Poi loro hanno già la loro autonomia di regione a statuto speciale.
Dovrei pensarci molto su...


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

madonna che terroni!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> madonna che terroni!
> 
> :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ora li senti come ululano!:rotfl:


----------



## Arianna (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ho perso il filo del discorso da "meteorite" a "meteorismo"...


----------



## Tubarao (22 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Te l'avevo già scritto: ho letto solo i classici:  il poco di Orwell, Bradbury (che amo), Dick (idem) credo tutto (anche l'illeggibile bibbia Exegesis), Asimov, Landolfi e l'antologia della fantascienza (_Le meraviglie del possibile_) edita da Einaudi. Degli autori di quest'ultima mi ha colpito *Matheson*, ma alla fine non ho comperato nulla di lui.


Leggiti Io sono Leggenda di Matheson. E dopo ti verrà voglia di impiccare tutti gli sceneggiatori dell'omonimo film.

Edit: Ho letto solo ora la risposta di JB. Concordo con tutti gli autori da lui citati, ai quali aggiungo Kurt Vonnegut: Mattatoio Nr 5 e Ghiaccio Nove in primis


----------



## Eretteo (22 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm però a conti fatti
> 
> uhm i siciliani dai noi sono stati ottimi muratori. Eccellenti.
> Poi loro hanno già la loro autonomia di regione a statuto speciale.
> Dovrei pensarci molto su...


Grazie,andrebbe bene anche a me una regione autonoma che non versa una lira allo stato italiano e riceve piu' soldi del trentino alto adige.
Ma vai a vedere come spendono i soldi (non loro) in sicilia,e come spendono altri soldi (non loro) in trentino alto adige.
Se ogni regione dovesse finalmente arrangiarsi con le tasse che pagano i suoi abitanti,(e se non bastano non gliene fotte un emerito cazzo a nessuna delle altre regioni) cosa succederebbe?
Succederebbe che finalmente i soldi basterebbero a far tutto e pure di piu',anche in abissinia.
Mistero buffo.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Grazie,andrebbe bene anche a me una regione autonoma che non versa una lira allo stato italiano e riceve piu' soldi del trentino alto adige.
> Ma vai a vedere come spendono i soldi (non loro) in sicilia,e come spendono altri soldi (non loro) in trentino alto adige.
> Se ogni regione dovesse finalmente arrangiarsi con le tasse che pagano i suoi abitanti,(e se non bastano non gliene fotte un emerito cazzo a nessuna delle altre regioni) cosa succederebbe?
> Succederebbe che finalmente i soldi basterebbero a far tutto e pure di piu',anche in abissinia.
> Mistero buffo.


Beh che in Sicilia non siano ancora usciti dal terremoto del Belice...è a dir poco imbarazzante...
Ma appunto questo sognerei autonomia e arrangiarsi.
Perchè il problema, per me è questo:
Io sono in veneto.
Ultimo è in sicilia.
Ultimo mi chiama a mi dice, amico contuzzo, mi presteresti del denaro?
E io ok...
Il problema è che il denaro va bypassato per Roma.
Lì se ne ciucciano il 90% e al mio amico Ultimo arrivano le briciole.
Na cosa scandalosa.
Neanche fossimo la croce rossa che vuole mandare medicinali in GUinea Bissau e i militari se li cuccano...

Ma per il parlamento veneto ho già trovato la capitale.
Vicino a Padova
Rubano. 

Mi pare che questo paese sia idoneo per farne il ghetto dei politici.

E ho trovato anche il Senato per i politici romani.
Nelle vicinanze: A Sarmeola dove sta l'opera della divina provvidenza.

Obbligati a vita ad assumersi e sostenere un ospite a testa.
Tanto che non dimentichino come loro hanno governato il paese, come dire, lo avessimo affidato a uno degli ospiti di Sarmeola, le cose sarebbero andate meglio.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh che in Sicilia non siano ancora usciti dal terremoto del Belice...è a dir poco imbarazzante...
> Ma appunto questo sognerei autonomia e arrangiarsi.
> Perchè il problema, per me è questo:
> Io sono in veneto.
> ...


Conte,qualche settimana fa Roma ha dato alla Sicilia 10 milioni di euro per i terremotati del Belice.
A quelli  dell'Emilia ancora un cazzo di niente.
Quindi li' non c'entra solo Roma,ma anche Palermo.
Che chissa' dove mettera' quella montagna di soldi nostri.
Perche' i 3000 dipendenti del comune di Palermo,uno su tre in questo periodo ha prodotto certificati medici per non fare certe mansioni tipo pulire i cimiteri ("allergia ai fiori"...),o comunque lavori che implichino il fatto di usare le mani ed alzare il culo.
Perche' loro la sentono come un'umiliazione,la faccenda di muovere il culo ed usare le mani.
Quando certa gente e' tutta apparenza e poca sostanza,ci sono pochi modi di campare degnamente.
Ed uno e' trovare una manica di coglioni che lavorino anche per te e ti mantengano.
Ricorderai la percentuale fra dirigenti e non alle dipendenze della regione Sicilia.
Tipo un esercito con 97 generali e 3 soldati.
E questo,con le tasse dei siciliani da spendere ed i vaff' delle altre 19 regioni italiane,non sarebbe possibile.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Conte,qualche settimana fa Roma ha dato alla Sicilia 10 milioni di euro per i terremotati del Belice.
> A quelli  dell'Emilia ancora un cazzo di niente.
> Quindi li' non c'entra solo Roma,ma anche Palermo.
> Che chissa' dove mettera' quella montagna di soldi nostri.
> ...


Comunque stasera c'è conferenza stampa
ah se scoppiasse una bomba
tre coglioni con una clava....
La BBM
Belusconi
Bersani
Monti


----------



## Eretteo (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque stasera c'è conferenza stampa
> ah se scoppiasse una bomba
> tre coglioni con una clava....
> La BBM
> ...


Ben peggio sarebbe farli vivere con la pensione minima,tutti e tre,per il resto dei loro giorni.
Cosi' tornerebbero sul pianeta.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ben peggio sarebbe farli vivere con la pensione minima,tutti e tre,per il resto dei loro giorni.
> Cosi' tornerebbero sul pianeta.


Ieri sera Berlusca ha detto che in ogni caso ha i denari per rinfondere l'IMU di tasca propria
e vivrebbe bene con l'avanzo di mezzo miliardo di euro...

Ma ho seguito con molta attenzione la conferenza stampa ieri sera...

Bellissimo il vespaio stile forum....quando ancora una volta hanno chiesto a Berlusca se cambierà il suo rapporto con le donne....

E grandioso Monti quando ha detto...chi rompe paga...e invece Berlusca ha rotto, gli italiani pagano e i cocci...devono essere di Monti?

Bersani...che parla come un prete cattolico...


----------



## Eretteo (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ieri sera Berlusca ha detto che in ogni caso ha i denari per rinfondere l'IMU di tasca propria
> e vivrebbe bene con l'avanzo di mezzo miliardo di euro...
> 
> Ma ho seguito con molta attenzione la conferenza stampa ieri sera...
> ...


A mio sindacabile giudizio,Berlusca e' uno showman che con la sua vita privata dimostra a volte una certa poverta' d'animo,Monti e' convinto d'essere un luminare ed ha fatto certe manovre finanziarie che un pupo di 3 anni avrebbe fatto di meglio,e Bersani lo vedrei bene a fare il bottegaio ed affettare i salumi,con quei ridicoli gesti che fa in continuazione e quegli slogan miserevoli che solo dei pecoroni di sinistra potrebbero concepire l'idea di comprarcisi le spille ed attaccarsele.
Nessuno dei tre ha mai avuto il mio voto.
La cosa buona di Berlusca e' che ha buoni amici oltreconfine,Vladimir in primis.
E quello e' bene tenerselo buono.
Vladimir,ovviamente.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> A mio sindacabile giudizio,Berlusca e' uno showman che con la sua vita privata dimostra a volte una certa poverta' d'animo,Monti e' convinto d'essere un luminare ed ha fatto certe manovre finanziarie che un pupo di 3 anni avrebbe fatto di meglio,e Bersani lo vedrei bene a fare il bottegaio ed affettare i salumi,con quei ridicoli gesti che fa in continuazione e quegli slogan miserevoli che solo dei pecoroni di sinistra potrebbero concepire l'idea di comprarcisi le spille ed attaccarsele.
> Nessuno dei tre ha mai avuto il mio voto.
> La cosa buona di Berlusca e' che ha buoni amici oltreconfine,Vladimir in primis.
> E quello e' bene tenerselo buono.
> Vladimir,ovviamente.


Allora via 
scelta alternativa
O veneto Stato
O la cicciolina premier!


----------



## Eretteo (23 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora via
> scelta alternativa
> O veneto Stato
> O la cicciolina premier!


Ma Cicciolina ha una dignita' che ce l'avessero la gran parte dei politici......ha raggiunto i 60 anni,e' in pensione e se la gode,altro che star li' a farsi diventare il culo di pietra come certe mummie che vedi al senato.....oppure che dovresti vedere,e invece le han gia' messe sotto formalina,ma intanto tu le paghi decine di migliaia di euro al mese,per cosa lo sa solo il cielo.
La Cicciolina e' stata regolarmente eletta dagli abitanti dei castelli romani,e quella volta mi pare avesse raccolto 25.000 voti di preferenza,un plebiscito.
E non e' certo andata a regalare scarpe destre prima delle elezioni e scarpe sinistre dopo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma Cicciolina ha una dignita' che ce l'avessero la gran parte dei politici......ha raggiunto i 60 anni,e' in pensione e se la gode,altro che star li' a farsi diventare il culo di pietra come certe mummie che vedi al senato.....oppure che dovresti vedere,e invece le han gia' messe sotto formalina,ma intanto tu le paghi decine di migliaia di euro al mese,per cosa lo sa solo il cielo.
> La Cicciolina e' stata regolarmente eletta dagli abitanti dei castelli romani,e quella volta mi pare avesse raccolto 25.000 voti di preferenza,un plebiscito.
> E non e' certo andata a regalare scarpe destre prima delle elezioni e scarpe sinistre dopo.


Ma che ne pensi del maltempo?
Che sia un segno del cielo che dice
Italiani, per carità, non uscite di casa
domani e lunedì?


----------



## Eretteo (24 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che ne pensi del maltempo?
> Che sia un segno del cielo che dice
> Italiani, per carità, non uscite di casa
> domani e lunedì?



E' l'unico modo perche' quelli di centrodestra (non tutti,solo qualcuno,e pure sbuffando dalla fatica) pensino d'andare a votare.
Almeno quelli di sinistra ci vanno a prescindere.
Invece gl'indecisi orfani della dc prima vanno al mare (o a sciare oggi) e poi si lamentano che gli altri non sono andati a votare anche per loro


----------

